# Useful pipe notching script (fish mouthig pipe)



## Jackalope (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey all,
I ran into a useful link I wanted to share. I need to fish mouth some sch 40 pipe, but not enough of it to warrant expensive tube notching gear. The link below will take you to a site that allows you to input the size of pipe, the angle you want to them to join and it creates a printable template you can wrap around your pipe as a reference. 
I'm going to have a go at it later on today or tomorrow.

Tube Coping Calculator


----------

